# PORTAGE_BINHOST für amd64

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Kann mir jemand einige Adressen geben? Ich habe google bemüht und in der make.conf

```
PORTAGE_BINHOST="ftp://buildhost/gentoo"

PORTAGE_BINHOST="http://packages.ututo.org/k8/"

PORTAGE_BINHOST="ftp://pbhu:pbhu@pbh.edoceo.com/"
```

eingetragen. Scheint nicht so richtig zu funktionieren.

```
flammenflitzer olaf # emerge --usepkg --getbinpkg openoffice -f

Calculating dependencies  

!!! Error fetching binhost package info from 'ftp://pbhu:pbhu@pbh.edoceo.com/'

!!! [Errno socket error] [Errno -2] Name or service not known

Fetching bininfo from ftp://pbhu:*password*@pbh.edoceo.com/

!!! [Errno -5] No address associated with hostname
```

----------

## franzf

Mit jeder Zeile setzt du deinen PORTAGE_BINHOST neu. Am Ende steht nur noch der Service von edoceo drin.

http://edoceo.com/liber/gentoo-portage-binhost

 *Quote:*   

> For clarity many examples are shown for the PORTAGE_BINHOST url, pick only one. 

 

Wenn ich jetzt pbh.edoceo.com im dolphin öffnen will, sagt mir der "could not connect".

Versuch also mal eine andere Konfiguration, wie sie in dem Link angegeben ist, oder versuch nen anderen Server.

----------

## nikaya

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Mit jeder Zeile setzt du deinen PORTAGE_BINHOST neu. Am Ende steht nur noch der Service von edoceo drin.

 

Müsste dann also folgendermaßen aussehen:

```
PORTAGE_BINHOST="ftp://buildhost/gentoo http://packages.ututo.org/k8/ ftp://pbhu:pbhu@pbh.edoceo.com/"
```

Der einzig funktionierende Link scheint aber der von ututo zu sein.

----------

